
Debt Is Coming - todsacerdoti
https://alexdanco.com/2020/02/07/debt-is-coming/
======
h2odragon
> Why not go straight to securitizing senior tranches of your recurring
> revenue, and moving it off your balance sheet? You could imagine a high-
> quality startup financing its growth this way: raise your initial equity to
> establish your product, go-to-market, and first big cohort of users. Once
> you understand that first cohort of users really well, securitize the first
> X% of the cash flows they generate, get em off your balance sheet, and then
> use that money to create your next cohort of users.

... that will be a great customer experience. "Thanks for being one of our
first customers! we've sold you on: good luck with the anonymous financial
instrument now contracted to serve you."

Great article.

